# anemone and cc starfish



## melo

So I have read in many places that a cc star fish will eat any anemones or coral but today I looked at a anemone that was only 7 dollars and it was huge. I don't remember the species but it was really big, would my cc still eat this, even though the anemone is much bigger? I really want to put in an anemone for my clown, I have the correct lighting and all other fish in the tank are compatible except the starfish, should I take the risk seeing it is only 7 dollars?


----------



## Cody

CC's will eat anything. This means other inverts such as shrimp, crabs, corals, anems, etc, and fish. Not kidding.

What size is this tank? what is the lighting? How old is the tank? What other species are in there? Water parameters? What would you feed the anem?

Honestly, don't get an anem for the CC star reason, and because they are very hard to take care of, and will never live as long as they should in the wild. A "huge" $7 anemone probably means it is either sick, dying, or bleached.


----------



## Brian29

*Bio-Activ Live Sand*

when first putting in the water is the water going to stay foggy or clear up in few days


----------



## onefish2fish

hey brian welcome to the forum. for future reference making a new thread will get you best results. in this case your sand will cloud the water for a few days.


----------



## aquakid

I guess but how big is the tank (don't try if it's under a 55 gallon)


----------



## Lupin

Melo, I'd rather not risk the anemone with a chocolate chip starfish. You don't need anemones for your clownfish. Clowns can practically host anything and most captive-bred clownfish don't even know what to do with anemones.


----------



## melo

The tank is 80 gallons, I believe the lighting is T5, I know the lighting is good because we purchased lighting that would work if we decide to switch to a reef tank.

In the tank now we have a lemon peel angel, one clown, christmas wrasse (reef safe), and a blue tang. All of those have been in there for at least six months and are all doing really well, except the clown he is being nipped at constantly by the lemon peel but recently he has found a good hiding spot behind the heater. 

Recently I added a cleaner shrimp which many people told me not to do because the cc would eat it. The cc has not even shown the slightest interest in the shrimp ( the other day the shrimp was on top of the starfish, I guess cleaning it lol). So I think I may try the anemone, any suggestions on a good starter anemone for my tank size and inhabitants? My water conditions are good, I have only lost two fish in one year of keeping salt water fish. One was a lionfish which was clearly stressed before I got it, and the other was foxface rabbitfish which got sucked into an uncapped filter. So my conditions are good, I have about 45 pounds of live rock, I'm planning on buying some more, will an anemone work in my tank?


----------



## Cody

Don't get an anemone. In the wild, they can live 200+ years. In captivity, your lucky if they live 5/10 years.

And two fish in one year is bad. You want to lose no fish in a year. The whole Lemonpeel nipping the Clown making it hide behind a heater doesn't make me too excited.

And 45lbs of rock is hardly enough to handle an 80lb tank. You want at least 100lbs IMO. Adding rock to an existing setup is very risky as well.


----------



## onefish2fish

i agree. no nem. i would rather see you invest money in more live rock then an anemone.

how do you not know what kind of lighting you have? im going to guess it is power compacts, but again im just guessing.
the question "what is a good starter anemone?" shocks me. there are NO starter anemones, period. 
also "good" water quality means nothing. what are your exact water parameters? ammonia, nitite,nitrate,pH,temp,SG,alk,ca,mag and anything else you can test for. what kind of flow, filtration, protien skimmer and so forth.


----------



## melo

Wow I'm not sure why I even post on here, people are so offensive and aggressive. Last time I asked if a shrimp was gonna work, most said no, I did it and it has worked great. My water is fine I'm not gonna post all the parameters when their are the wierdest people on this site, I appreciate the earlier people who posted, they were of help but onefish2fish you are just mean in my opinion, I already stated what lighting I have, T5, I bought lighting from my lfs and they sold me lighting that would work for a reef setup. I will probably get the anemone because it is cheap and if it doesn't work it doesn't work. Also I didn't lose those two fish due to water quality if u read, one was because I bought a fish that had just been delivered an hour ago and was stressed and the foxface died because a cap fell of my powerhead and trapped it for awhile.


----------



## melo

and why does the amount of live rock matter for an anemone? they are sessile, don't they just stick to one spot???


----------



## aunt kymmie

What does sessile mean? I'm not a salty so maybe it's a "salty" term??


----------



## onefish2fish

melo,

i appologize if i came off rude but heres a few things. trying something to "try it" isnt really a successful attitude. im by no means a tree hugger but my hobby is fish and when fish, corals, inverts of the sort are being over harvested for peoples enjoyment it doesnt take much to get restrictions on the species we keep and their availability.
as for your CC star not eating the shrimp it may just be an exception, every animal will have its own personality or it just may be a matter of time.
live rock acts as a main factor of your natural filtration, along with flow, sand, water changes at the very basic and sumps, protein skimmers, carbon/phos reactors to be even more benificial. an anemone will most likely move through most of your tank until it finds a spot it likes. this is usually vary between all nems as some prefer more flow then others and more light. ill say every one has there own personality. the reason i asked for your water parameters is because anemones need reef setups and conditions and the reason i asked about your lights is because you doubted yourself saying "i believe they are t5" so i was double checking. power compacts still qualify as reef lighting but i would rather see an anemone under t5s and better yet metal halides. again im sorry if you took what i said the wrong way but these are things to consider and have a heads up before making a purchase regardless of price. your also going to want to realize if an anemone dies it will "nuke" your tank, killing everything inside. this is where when it gets up and walks becomes a big issue because finding its way to a power head will just result in a blended dead one so thats another thing to consider. ultimately your going to be the one who decides if you get the anemone or not, i just inputted my 2 cents as everyone (which includes you) is entitled to their own opinion.
-OF2F


----------



## Cody

Anemones are not sessile. They move around to find a spot they like. They are animals.


----------



## onefish2fish

inverts if you want to get technical.


----------



## Cody

Its the weekend, we don't need technical terms today.


----------



## Kellsindell

Cody said:


> Its the weekend, we don't need technical terms today.


weekend's over. Invert , but they do move around a lot especially if they hate the spot you put them, or get blown around, or are afraid they won't get food, or get to little light, or neighbors are bothoring it, there are just too many factors, but they are far from being sessile.


----------



## michelleandbrett

We used to have a 180 gallon with 2 cc starfish a BT anenome that split and 5 cleaner shrimp among other things. The cc starfish did fine with the anenome and shrimp but did eat our pollips or anything that would try to grow on our live rock so eventually got rid of them for that reason.


----------



## Kellsindell

I thought the CC's only ate corals, but i guess i really don't know.


----------

